# Overcome DP...but have I just buried the problem?



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

I've almost completely recovered from DP apart from the emotional numbness and rare moment of spaceyness, but I can't help feeling that I've only shovelled a load of earth over the crap in my psyche. The whole time I had DP I was telling myself 'don't think about that now - you have plenty of time to worry about it when you get better' and by avoiding these thoughts I got out of it. The trouble is I don't think I've actually got over any of my issues. I still have a bad fear of death - listening to certain music, like Massive Attack, just makes me imagine floating in empty space for eternity and it terrifies me so much when I realise one day I'm going to die - eternity scares me equally. The world seems so scary and I've worried about this all my life. I can't help but feel that trying Cannabis just threw up all my problems in my face and overcoming DP has just buried them again.


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

I think that everyone faces hundreds of problems, and DP, as you rightly say, throws them in your face. Bollocks to that, you don't need them in your face. If DP is your problems being thrown in your face, and you are not experiencing it like that any more, you have beat your DP. You can deal with the problems in their own ways. You could see a therapist, and explain that you only want to deal with small things piece by piece, so they don't all come out at once like they did when you had DP.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Just from the sound of your post it seems likely you've just burried your problems.

Telling yourself that you can deal with your problems when you get better I feel is counter-productive. You'll get better as you deal with your problems 

But as always, go easy on yourself and take it at your own pace.


----------

